# Plow prep package



## Red Owl (Dec 29, 2015)

Hello all,

I've been plowing my driveway and one other very long driveway for about 5 years now, using a Fisher Homesteader on my V6 2005 Tacoma. While I only do these two driveways, a heavy New England winter really beats up the plow and the truck. And IMO, the homesteader is a pain to put on. So thinking next year of getting a 3 or 4 year old HD pick up and getting a larger Fisher Minute Mount plow.

My question is: if I get a used HD truck that doesn't have the plow prep package, how would I get it? Manufacturer dealership? Or would my local plow dealer do the work? At least according to GMC, the plow prep package includes:


10-amp power for back-up and roof emergency lights
heavy-duty 160-amp alternator (or dual 125-amp units for diesel models)
high-flow front bumper
forward wiring harness
trailer brake wiring harness
skid plate 
high capacity air cleaner with auxiliary transmission oil cooler

I guess my point is that I don't have to have to buy a brand new truck just to get the plow package.

Thanks for any information!

Red


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

IMO for the limited work your doing I wouldn't worry about finding a truck that has plow prep. If I was buying a used truck I'd prefer that it hadn't been used as a plow truck previously anyway. 

You really only need plow prep if you're concerned about warranty/dealer headaches or if you plan to get the biggest plow available and plow full time. Most HD trucks will already have improved cooling. Cooling is important because the plow blocks airflow, trans coolers are important too. Aftermarket coolers and fan kits can be added to any truck. One big thing to look for is the front axle rating, sure it can be swapped out later, but it's a bigger job. 

The above are my opinions and I'm sure some will agree with me while others will not.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

At best I would look into the fan clutch, possibly a bigger alt, biggest battery you can fit in.the compartment (maybe 2nd batt)
And upgrading the front suspension IF it's not the heavy rated suspension already.
If your only doing 2 drives and nothing else, you may not even need these upgrades.


----------



## Red Owl (Dec 29, 2015)

Thanks k1768 and dieselss. This is good news. I'll keep in mind cooling, fan clutch, alt and battery at least during my search. I noticed that Ford is now offering plow prep packages for the new F150s. I'm curious to know how those hold up over the next few years. But I'm ready to graduate to an HD.


----------



## ggb6259 (Jan 14, 2010)

For two driveways you can get a new 1500 GM, Tundra, Nissan or pre-2012 Dodge and hang a Meyer V-LD on them or any number of straight blades up to 8'.

Instead of selling the Tundra just upgrade to a newer plow.
The Tundra can be upgraded and carry more plow but for only two driveways, why? 
You do not need a "plow package" for the bit your doing. For what your doing you do not need a 3/4 ton. If your replacing the Tundra with a 3/4 or new then by all means go for big ginormouse plow for the two drives.

Best thing to do imho is to ID the dealers and what they sell and install and then take the time to walk through the plow selectors each plow manufacturer has and do the modeling truck/plow combo's... 

Know your options.

Food for thought...


----------



## Red Owl (Dec 29, 2015)

Hi ggb6259,

I have a Tacoma, not a Tundra. The Taco is smaller and less powerful than the Tundra. Why a pre-2012 Dodge? 

Thanks.


----------



## ggb6259 (Jan 14, 2010)

Red Owl;2084560 said:


> Hi ggb6259,
> 
> I have a Tacoma, not a Tundra. The Taco is smaller and less powerful than the Tundra. Why a pre-2012 Dodge?
> 
> Thanks.


Didn't catch the Taco... I have Tundra on the brain....
Front end changed. I believe but don't quote me but they went away from solid front axles. Hold less weight up front. Run a new model 13-15 through the Meyer plow selector and you will see recommendations. Then run an older model year. Try the other manufacturers you will get a clear picture of what 1/2 tons can carry.

I have an 04 Ram 1500 Reg Cab 4.7 and Meyer shows the V-LD. Was going to go to a Tundra next year but may just stay with my Ram as I only put 4K miles a year on it, it's paid off, mechically solid, only has 91K on it. Upgrade the plow and when the bed finishes rusting out put a flatbed on it. Cab/Front is rust free. The Dogg VMD at 700lbs is a bit heavy the Dogg HD is 680 and can go on my Ram, so I'm on the line. I have a dealer who would put the Dogg VMD on but only if I add a lift kit first. Meyer V-LD is 580. My Dogg MD with backdrag is around 475 +/-. As is when I lift the MD I only drop the front end 1/2". I have 6-10 driveways that I tale care of.. Similar to what your doing.

I trust the Doggs and can't find enough on the Meyer yet to pull the trigger on one. The other kicker is the Dogg dealer will take my MD on trade and I dont need to buy a truck side mount. Uses same one. Cost save... 50/50 decision. With no snow and being through December I have no emotional push to upgrade yet. Thinkin I just watch for the plows to drop in price and then jump. Sit on the cash til then..


----------



## YakimaPlowGuy (Nov 30, 2016)

Hi, I am an owner of a 2012 Toyota Tundra and I just bought an older Western 7.6 Snow plow. The plow didn't come with any mounting brackets as it was welded to the previous truck. I need to find out what brackets I can buy to bolt on to my sub frame and I would really like to be able to add the ultramount II so that I can easily connect and disconnect as I am a disabled veteran and have very bad back issues. I have searched and everywhere I go you can see the ultramount II system but nowhere does it offer it for sale as a separate unit. Any help on what mount I need and where I can get the ultramount system would be great. Thanks


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Post pics of the plow system you bought....you may have bought a conventional setup that's obsolete


----------



## DaBomb6988 (Sep 22, 2013)

You can't add-on a plow prep package after the truck has been manufactured. Some of the half-tons have a plow prep package but only on regular cabs IIRC. I'm pretty familiar with GM trucks. If you want to get a GM 1500 ext or crew cab find one that is a true Z71. The Z71's came with most the plow prep stuff just GM won't put their stamp on it. The main thing you gain with the Z71 is the a high output alt, high capacity air cleaner, tranny + oil coolers and skid plates. You can look in the glove box and there will be a bunch of codes. If it is a Z71 it will be in those codes as Z71 you can also look for the code VYU. The VYU is the snow plow prep code. I would stay with the ext cab 1500 as the FGAW rating is a little higher over a crew cab. As far as going with a HD GM find a 2011 or newer. They have an updated heavier duty chassis. I have an '11 Sierra HD with a 8'6'' Fisher Xtreme V and it's handles the plow very well. When looking at HD GM a quick way to tell if they have a plow prep is if it has a sunroof. They didn't make the plow prep available on trucks with a sunroof. Most HD's will have the plow prep because they were built to work.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

DaBomb6988 said:


> You can't add-on a plow prep package after the truck has been manufactured. a high output alt, high capacity air cleaner, tranny + oil coolers and skid plates. .


a high capacity air filter?
tell me more aboot this.
I have a truck with plow prep and , well i dont know,
it uses the same air filter as my other truck does.

why can't he buy a high out put alt.
and why would he need one?

you can buy a tranny cooler.
power steering cooler.
skidlates.

a engine oil cooler, now your reaching.
diesel engines come with them, never had one on a gasser tho,
even with plow prep.

springs, you can upgrade the springs too.

plow prep can be added if you want to.
it's not a deal breaker if it doesn't have it.

Is there differences in the frames of plow prep trucks compared to those wit oot et?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

As said you can add plow prep.....and over build it. 
I personally like how the rant was all geared towards gm not the yota as the newbie said he has


----------



## DaBomb6988 (Sep 22, 2013)

SnoFarmer said:


> skidlates.


 Skidlates... Tell me more about them lol. Sure you can add whatever you want to a vehicle. But it will not be a factory plow prep. And warranty wise it's better to have a plow prep. But if the truck is out of warranty then the plow prep doesn't matter.


----------



## DaBomb6988 (Sep 22, 2013)

Red Owl said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've been plowing my driveway and one other very long driveway for about 5 years now, using a Fisher Homesteader on my V6 2005 Tacoma. While I only do these two driveways, a heavy New England winter really beats up the plow and the truck. And IMO, the homesteader is a pain to put on. So thinking next year of getting a 3 or 4 year old HD pick up and getting a larger Fisher Minute Mount plow.
> 
> ...





dieselss said:


> As said you can add plow prep.....and over build it.
> I personally like how the rant was all geared towards gm not the yota as the newbie said he has


 I like how you didn't comprehend the original post lol. I underlined the part where he wanted to move up to an HD truck and sell his yota.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

DaBomb6988 said:


> I like how you didn't comprehend the original post lol. I underlined the part where he wanted to move up to an HD truck and sell his yota.


Are you talking about the original op or the new guy?
Why is factory plow prep so much better then building your own plow truck?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

DaBomb6988 said:


> I like how you didn't comprehend the original post lol. I underlined the part where he wanted to move up to an HD truck and sell his yota.


And IF your talking about the op, check the dates next time.....I don't think he's coming back....


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

YakimaPlowGuy said:


> Hi, I am an owner of a 2012 Toyota Tundra and I just bought an older Western 7.6 Snow plow. The plow didn't come with any mounting brackets as it was welded to the previous truck. I need to find out what brackets I can buy to bolt on to my sub frame and I would really like to be able to add the ultramount II so that I can easily connect and disconnect as I am a disabled veteran and have very bad back issues. I have searched and everywhere I go you can see the ultramount II system but nowhere does it offer it for sale as a separate unit. Any help on what mount I need and where I can get the ultramount system would be great. Thanks


Before you spend a dime on anything, start a thread and post a few pictures of what you purchased. As diesels stated, you may have got a very old setup.


----------



## DaBomb6988 (Sep 22, 2013)

dieselss said:


> And IF your talking about the op, check the dates next time.....I don't think he's coming back....
> 
> View attachment 168075


lol yeah I don't think he will be back


----------

